# Help Needed in waterford area.



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok here is what i have, One commercial lot and 3 drives in the Waterford, MI area. Need some one with a truck and plow to do these jobs for me while my truck is down. should only take 2 hours at most to do these.

MY truck is in the shop and might not be out till friday maybe even monday of next week which kind of screws me for any snow we might get tonight and this weekend.

Any one insterest can call me at 1-248-249-2276 or 1-248-778-8590 
Thanks Mark

If no answer leave a message


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

i live in the lake orion area and thats not to far from waterford i might be able to give you a hand if we do get this storm, jsut give me a call at 248 379 2931

thanks bj


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok I need someone to cover my route again for the storm that is coming down right now. you can call me at 1-248-249-2276

there is 1 commercial and about a 1/2 dozen residential's.

Thanks in advance Mark


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

ok got some one to cover my accounts thanks everyone.


----------

